# Carburetor Issues...



## Lifter138 (Dec 19, 2017)

I have a MTD model 31A-63BD706 I bought at Mernards. The carburetor is flooding over. I can see the fuel fill up the air intake. I bought and installed a new carburetor, and I am still having the same issue. Any ideas on where to look next?


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I had a Tecumseh carb that had a clogged high speed jet so I got a rebuild kit and the kit included a new needle and seat so I replaced those. The carb flooded like yours so I took it apart and held it upside down and blew through the fuel inlet and no air escaped. I thought it was a fluke so I put it back together and it still flooded. Apart again, still flooded. Gave up and bought a new carb. IT FLOODED EXACTLY THE SAME. I took it apart and checked things out and it flooded again. I went back to the original and took it all apart again and tried it and miracles of miracles no flooding. I don't know what I did right or what I did wrong, I had fresh fuel and added an inline filter so no trash should have gotten in.

Maybe you need to take the new carb off and inspect the needle and seat and float. If you look at Amazon reviews for China carbs one person will give it 5 stars and it will be a complete fail for someone else so I think quality is hit or miss.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Not having much experience with MTDs, or Techumseh engines, do you know if theses carbs have a vent tube?

I just watched a donyboy73 video where a Kawasaki carb on a John Deere tractor had the same symptoms that you guys had or are having and he cleared it up by cleaning the vent tube.

You never know...


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Ahhhhhh....been a while but I believe it did. Maybe after pulling it off and on so many times I broke up a clog or something.


----------



## Lifter138 (Dec 19, 2017)

I do not believe this carb has a vent tube. The only hoses are for fuel and the primer.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Perhaps it is coincidental that the old and new carburetor both leak. I would take the bowl off and see if the float valve got jarred during shipment and is not shutting the flow of fuel once the float rises in the bowl.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

is the rubber needle valve seat in the carb body?


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

In a Tecumseh (Walbro) carb, if the needle retaining clip is installed backwards the needle may **** in the seat 's bore and will not seat properly all the time and can leak. Make sure the clip's pointy end faces the choke side of the carb.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Tecumseh (Lauson) Series 3 Carburetor 632334a


See photo #11 and description


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

Correction. You have a Chonda engine, not Tecumseh. By a new carb, cheap (under $30). Problem solved.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

I've had multiple bad carbs come from China. Before I install it I use a Mityvac to pump 5psi into the carb fuel inlet while held upside down. It should hold all day at 5 psi. Keep pumping to see the blow off pressure, usually 7-10 psi. Hope this helps


----------

